# Shortest Voyage



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Completed the Marconi S S B Course in Glasgow on the 30th Oct 1975 - train
to Oban am 31st Oct 1975 - joined Clansman - sailed late PM - arrived Scrabster early am 1st Nov 1975 - signed off - flight from Wick to Aberdeen same day.
Anyone done a quicker voyage.

Regards
(A)


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Esso Bedford. sent to Falmouth for rudder repairs, allowed home to liverpool, met at station by sister told me had to return immediate. Ship was alongside and had to be moved to drydock, about 500 yards. The old man insisted I had to be aboard. left MIMC shortly after.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

John Garner said:


> Esso Bedford. sent to Falmouth for rudder repairs, allowed home to liverpool, met at station by sister told me had to return immediate. Ship was alongside and had to be moved to drydock, about 500 yards. The old man insisted I had to be aboard. left MIMC shortly after.


John, that was a cruel trick. With the value of hindsight, maybe your sister should have taken a leaf out of Nelson's book.... (Jester)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The pool sent me to stand by a Federal boat in North Gladstone dock. When sailing time came, one AB hadn't turned up, so the mate told me to get changed and go on stations. I had an empty suitcase, so went on stations aft in my go-ashore gear.
Got to Gladstone locks and much to my relief the missing man was there.
The voyage lasted twenty minutes and 500 yards.


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

And you were in the 'Caradoc' 20 minutes later!


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

John Garner said:


> Esso Bedford. sent to Falmouth for rudder repairs, allowed home to liverpool, met at station by sister told me had to return immediate. Ship was alongside and had to be moved to drydock, about 500 yards. The old man insisted I had to be aboard. left MIMC shortly after.


Fool you! I would not have done it. You were asked too much. I would have played the 'sick card'. You were probably sick anyway.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Dave Wilson said:


> And you were in the 'Caradoc' 20 minutes later!


No Dave,
It was the Primrose in Wallasey, and it took me 40 minutes to get there, just got the last pint.
Pat


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave Wilson said:


> Fool you! I would not have done it. You were asked too much. I would have played the 'sick card'. You were probably sick anyway.



I was only 17 at the time, you would have thought that MIMC could have lent him somebody, anyway it was the beginning of the end for MIMC. joined Holts.


----------

